# Recommend a marking knife



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

I need one. Any features you particularly find handy? Any brands you'd recommend?

TIA,
Tony


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd suggest a "spear point" so you can use it from either side. Just makes it easier and less expensive than getting a right-handed and left. As for brands, you cannot go wrong with Czech Edge. Yes, they are a little more expensive, but they are great knives.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&mimid=BEE53DGE8XTKVKMJRKL!http://www.japanwoodworker.com/assets/images/product/JapanWoodworker/07.051.jpg!










ebay is a great source for knives when you decide on which one you want as well. I've made my own,and I have the one above as well.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like Czech Edge
http://www.czeckedge.com/
Ron Hock makes some nice ones, too
http://www.hocktools.com/Knives.htm
Anything from Japan Woodworker is awesome


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Czech Edge (the small one) is nice. Also, Blue Spruce. Both are pricey.

For years, I used an X-acto knife.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got a few X-actos that I had planned to use for my first project. Then I saw episode on The Woodright's shop of sawing with Chris Swartz and realized I might make my life easier with a good marking knife to get a good start on my saw cuts. I'm wondering if the handleless japanese knifes would be harder for my numb hands to use than one with a good handle on them?

Thanks for all the replies so far, found a few options I didn't know about.

BTW, do you have to wait a month to get the Blue Spruce ones?


----------



## DSH (Jan 11, 2010)

Well . . . it is pretty low tech, but I use a box knife. Works fine for me, and I have about $2 invested in it. Blades are cheap and I can put in a fresh blade whenever I need to.

Plus, in a pinch, I can even use it to break down boxes.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had a single-edged Japan knife for many years and I haven't
been much impaired by only having the one. It takes and
holds a crazy-sharp edge. I use it often as a shop knife for
all sorts of things.

I don't know if Mora makes marking knifes but the basic knives
are excellent, simple knives that take a very fine edge.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I have many marking knives. Since my hand cut dovetails class, and on the recomendation of my shop teacher, I only reach for my pocket knife. Never been dissapointed


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For dovetails a piece of hacksaw blade ground to a claw-shaped
profile and sharpened as a knife gets in spots other knives
won't go. I cut and chisel the tails first, then mark the pins
from the tails using the hacksaw knife.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Love my Veritas
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=32531&cat=1,42936,42949&ap=1


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

That Veritas seems to be an older design no longer available. They now show:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=60044&cat=1,42936

Not sure what the difference is


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Rosewood type perhaps.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I was given a Blue Spruce set one Christmas with African Blackwood handles, the same as these ones.










They are good knives, but I don't find the handles very comfortable. If I was buying one again, I would go for a handle like the bottom knife in this picture.










Still, I can't complain really can I?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use an old penknife I found. I use the pointed blade or the sheepsfoot blade.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

For the benefit of some of us who may be left in the dust, can you explain the benefit of this tool?? If I get one, do I then throw away all my pencils?? Thanks…..................


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

The reason I started looking for one is the way I've seen it used (on Roy Underhill for one) to not only mark but make a variety of marks that help set up the kerf for hand saw cuts.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The edge of a chisel will sit in a cut line. That's the main
benefit vs. pencil lines.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Would you be willing to spend 75 cents and make your own?

See the last four items here.

Buy the fork or ladle at a thrift shop and hacksaw and grind and hone. 20 minutes work at the outside, and you've got it. Rosewood handle and all.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Everyone will laugh at me, but I bought this one and it has really worked well…even holds an edge. Rockler had it on sale for $5, didn't think it would be worth a hoot…but it's actually pretty serviceable though obviously not a Czech Edge.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

I have it narrowed down to the Blue Spruce one and one of the Japanese ones from Japan Woodworker. I'm leaning towards the Blue Spruce but not sure I want to wait for it. Would make one but I've already got a list of stuff to make so I can make stuff


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot of good recommendations. I use an X-actos a lot. Cheap and it works. But two things to consider. 1. The round ones will roll off your table, no matter what. 2. There are one sided knive blades being sold. That means you need to buy a set of two. I don't see the point but what do I know, some folks like them. I prefer one blade, two sided edge. Lee beat me to it, but if you have a grinder with an old carbide stone and a piece of scrap, an old file or circ saw blade works great, this can be a neat little project. See Lee's links.

*RedRyder*, the benefit is the knife makes a very thin fine line that you can see and cut up against. Depending on the level of precision you need, a pencil line may be to thick, change thickness with just a few marks (I know it all sounds to much). I can never find a pencil I don't need to sharpen first, or find new lead. The second biggest advantage, probably the first is it helps with tearout, and gives your chisel an indent to start work. Even with an X-acto, your chisel will find the mark. Ok, Loren said it much better than me and now I see was first.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The "Hand Tool Essentials" book suggests using an old spade bit to make a marking knife. I have an old bit I bought at an antique mall for $1, and after I finish my Roubo bench I hope to grind the bit to a spear point and mount it in a handle.


----------

